# Forum Home Renovation Water Saving Garden Ideas  Where do we fix the pump??

## JacTheNovice

Hi all, advice required please!  :Biggrin:  
We are installing a 2700L steel tank, we have had a suitable reinforced concrete slab laid for the tank, and we were then hoping to attach the pump for the tank onto the concrete slab also, adjacent to the tank. The question is, will this be detrimental to the concrete? Do we attach it straight to the concrete or place a piece of timber or rubber in-between the pump and the concrete to reduce the vibration? The pump is fairly powerful, suitable for up to 3 taps... 
Any advice/suggestions are appreciated! 
Thanks, 
Jac

----------


## plum

Quite ok attaching directly to the concrete and I'm assuming that you've got a weather proof cover over the pump. vibrations aren't an issue, in my opinion.

----------


## JacTheNovice

Great, thanks Plum, yes, we will certainly be getting a cover! 
Jac

----------

